# Wrapper - Klasse



## Java_Anfänger³ (17. Mai 2011)

Hey,
weiß jemand was man unter einer Wrapper Klasse versteht?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Mai 2011)

Suchmaschinen wissen es


----------



## Miness (17. Mai 2011)

Erster Suchtreffer:
Java ist auch eine Insel – 8.2 Wrapper-Klassen


----------



## Noctarius (17. Mai 2011)

Miness hat gesagt.:


> Erster Suchtreffer:
> Java ist auch eine Insel – 8.2 Wrapper-Klassen



Jetzt macht ihr das aber schon ein wenig einfach, sogar schon Suchtreffer aufführen


----------



## Miness (17. Mai 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt macht ihr das aber schon ein wenig einfach, sogar schon Suchtreffer aufführen



Naja, habe gute Laune heute morgen.


----------

